# California Jim Hits 2,000!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

* !!! 2,000 POSTS !!! *

Way to go Big Dog...
*WOOF!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I just love these milestones <sniff>

Congrats, Jim!!! ...and thanks for all the great info and "balance"


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats CJ on hitting the 2000 Mark 
Keep up the great post









Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Way to go Jim.

The city will have to listen to you know.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS JIM


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I know the number does not excite you much but Congradulations









Quality over quantity, my friend, you have down pat









John


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations California Jim 
on Hitting 2000


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats Jim























I do not even know how you manage to get that many post counts. California is absolutely gorgeous. I have only been here 4 days and already love this area. The weather is awesome. It is really difficult for me to even logon

Keep them coming

Thor


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Congrats from one Jim to another.. From one Coast to the other


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> Way to go Jim.
> 
> The city will have to listen to you _know_.


I second that Jim...way to go.

And...

The city will KNOW when you are speaking....NOW.









Dan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations, Jim!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Way to go on 2000 posts Jim!

I enjoy each and every one of them...Wise and grounding, yet funny

Thanks and keep 'em coming!
Dawn


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Way to go Jim


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Git r dun!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello All

And thanks for the kind words. We really do have a great bunch of people here. And after almost 3 years I still find this to be an informative and enjoyable place to stop by each day.

Kudos to *you*


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

3LEES said:


> Way to go Jim.
> 
> The city will have to listen to you _know_.


I second that Jim...way to go.

And...

The city will KNOW when you are speaking....NOW.









Dan








[/quote]

That's what I meant. Good catch.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, that's a lot of rimshots!

Way to go, Jim.

Mark


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool!


----------

